
Magic-mushroom drug lifts depression in first human trial - amelius
http://www.nature.com/news/magic-mushroom-drug-lifts-depression-in-first-human-trial-1.19919?WT.mc_id=FBK_NatureNews
======
greato
YC partner Justin Kan has a sketch of magic mushrooms framed in his living
room. I saw it on his Snapchat when he showed his followers around his house.

